# RD2 - Volcano



## Timwis (15/9/22)

And no idea?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 262849
> View attachment 262850
> View attachment 262851
> 
> ...



Guessing the drill-rod is for your vertical coil build... and the clamp to remove the deck from the base maybe?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (15/9/22)

I am with you. I have a set of tweezers with the knurled end like that. Great and gentle for getting tank bases off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (15/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Guessing the drill-rod is for your vertical coil build... and the clamp to remove the deck from the base maybe?


Good shout, I have seen a video of the build being done with the posts section removed but there was also mention of a build rig which isn't present!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (16/9/22)

Eish... HE gear and they send a drill bit? Not even a purpose made tool. I'd be fuming at the mouth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (16/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Eish... HE gear and they send a drill bit? Not even a purpose made tool. I'd be fuming at the mouth.


It is customised and have now seen a video and it's ideal for the job!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (16/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Eish... HE gear and they send a drill bit? Not even a purpose made tool. I'd be fuming at the mouth.


In general High End atomizers come with next to nothing, things that would be in the box as standard with cheaper mainstream atomizers are separate purchases with high end for example this is the second high end atomiser in a row I have bought which doesn't even come with a drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (17/9/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (17/9/22)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 262918


And how does it vape?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (17/9/22)

Vaping a tobacco and flavour is tops, the airflow isn't as silky smooth as with my very best RTA's but it still gives a really nice restricted vape! The airflow is 2mm which can be closed down to the tightness required! Wide open it's in that grey area which allows for either a loose MTL or RDL on the tighter side!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (17/9/22)

I did nothing apart from it’s just been sitting for some hours but that airflow has now really smoothed out, this is impressing me the more I vape it!

I also love the open chamber aesthetics with the thick vapor left lingering in the top of the glass, it looks just like an Irish coffee with thick cream up top!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (17/9/22)

It looks and feels from the outside like glass but it's actually plexiglass which doesn't have the same cracking issues as most plastic tanks but isn't going to smash if dropped, also when that vapour clears it leaves no condensation on the inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (20/9/22)

After further use a RDL is quite manufactured, this really has to be described as a true MTL. It is quite amazing though how much airflow adjustability this has when it's just a single 2mm hole that can be closed down! I am using just 26ga round wire coming out at 0.71 and at 18w but also wide open this would easily purr with a 0.4 in the mid twenties (would be it's optimal limit) but equally with the airflow tightened will come into it's own old school low wattage with a 1.2 - 1.4 ohm coil!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (22/9/22)

More videos added to his Youtube channel!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZnSCMH4h1XLKHOeBWAx8Zw

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (9/10/22)

Vaping great with a vertical build using a silica wick, very clean flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

